# Quoi faire?



## nanou345 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bébé de 10 mois qui arrive à 7h le matin. Dodo vers 10h la ptite chouine mais ne veux pas dormir... 
Apmidi idem elle ne veux pas dormir  ou alors 30 mn minimum. 
Alors j'ai eu la petite en février dernier tout se passé bien même les siestes...je me suis faite opérer en juin. J'ai repris la ptite en septembre dernier et c'est à partir de là Ue sa n'allait plus. Elle a été durant mon absence j'ai une nounou de remplacement.  Or cette nounou sortait ma petite tous les jours. Elle ne dormait que dans la poussette durant le trajet. Moi je ne sort pas tous les jours j'ai 3 petits et l'un des 3 ne sort pas sous ordre du parents. Donc c'est activé à la maison. Je ne sais plus quoi faire avec cette petite qui me donne mal à la tête tt les jours à pigner,  chouinner constamment.


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Novembre 2022)

Comment cela un petit ne sort pas sous ordre des parents ?! Que voulez vous dire ?


----------



## Titine15 (3 Novembre 2022)

Un parent ne peut pas vous interdire de sortir. Il manquerait plus que ça et du coup les autres petits sont punis à cause de ces parents


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Reprendre vos anciennes habitudes avec elle et de la patience.

Par contre je la mettrais au lit à 7h, voir 8h. 

Ne pas sortir ? Ce n’est pas normal … en voiture éventuellement mais en poussette  ? Revoir ça car ça pénalise non seulement les autres mais vous aussi. 

Vous imposez.


----------



## Caro35 (3 Novembre 2022)

Il faut sortir ! C’est quoi cette histoire ?
Un enfant a besoin de s’aérer. Ok quand il pleut des cordes on reste au sec mais sinon c’est sortie tous les jours.


----------



## nanou345 (3 Novembre 2022)

Alors je précise sortir au ram. A cause du covid une maman veux pas que son
Fils sois en contact avec d'autre... bref biensur que je sort en poussette faut pas exagérer mais voilà on est pas dans le sud... le temps ne nous permet pas de sortir tt les jours... je voulais juste faire remarquer que avec l'autre nounou la petite a pris l'habit de dormir en poussette mais chez moi les petits font la sieste dans un lit.


----------



## nanou345 (3 Novembre 2022)

C'est tout.


----------



## nanou345 (3 Novembre 2022)

Merci à vous chantou1 
C'est juste ces conseils que je voulais savoir...


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Ne pas aller au RAM je comprends mieux car c’est clair que c’est en contact avec d’autres et pas aéré.

Vous allez reprendre vos marques. Il faut du temps 😉


----------



## Capri95 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐 
Effectivement ça pose question sur le fait qu'un de vos PE ne veuillent pas que leur enfant sorte ..
Mais pourquoi donc ?
Si vous ne sortez pas vous pénalisé les autres accueillis, ce n'est pas normal, les sorties sont un moyen de libérer une certaine tension accumulé par les enfants, le moyen qu'ils rencontrent d'autre copain/copine, apprendre lors de ces sorties certaine chose sur la nature, de pouvoir la sentir, la touchée.
Pour ce qui est du sommeil, reprenez les habitudes que vous lui aviez donné au départ, le couché à 10h00 c'est trop tard à mon sens une bébé de 10 mois qui arrive le matin à 7h00 doit faire une sieste vers 8h00, c'est normal qu'elle chouine.
Donc si je comprend bien cette petite ne dormait que dans la poussette lors des sorties de votre remplaçante ? aucun sommeil chez elle ? je vous engage à parler aux parents pour tirer toute cette histoire au clair..
Après si vous ne supportez vraiment plus cette ambiance, vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire..


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

1) Comment ça sur ordre d'un PE tu ne sors pas?
C'est à toi d'avoir un projet pédagogique et si le tien consiste à ne jamais sortir, jamais au RPE, jamais au parc, jamais en promenade, ou bien si ça arriverait mais dans certaines conditions seulement c'est à toi de dire comment ça se passera chez toi et de l'écrire au contrat. Si l'idée de ce Parent aujourd'hui est de t'interdir de sortir (parce que son bébé est tout petit et qu'il a peur de ce qui pourrait se produire dehors) que tu choisi alors des Familles qui sont OK avec ça mais qu'ensuite il change d'avis car son bébé a grandit et il n'a plus peur, que feras tu? Il te faudra respecter son point de vue à lui et pas aux autres? Voilà pourquoi si tu ne sors jamais avec les petits, cela doit être ton choix, qui ne changera pas au grés des ordres de tes PE car je te rapelle que tu as plusieurs employeurs... Je t'encourage donc à prendre une posture plus professionnelle, c'est à dire en qualité de pro petite enfance et non en salariée subordonnée car tu vas avoir des soucis à un moment, je le crains.

2) Cette ptte de seulement 10 mois arrive très tôt chez toi: à 7h. A quelle heure est elle levée et à quelle heure prends elle son premier bib? Peu être a t elle faim à 10h si près de 4 h d'interval avec son bib' du matin? 
Voir avec les PE ce qu'ils pensent de lui proposer un petit jus de fruit?
Essayer de voir si elle s'endort mieux en lui proposant une sieste plus tôt que 10h car ça fait longtemps qu'elle est reveillée et à force d'être fatigué on s'enerve au lieu de s'endormir, c'est une piste.

3) Tu sais que jusqu'à présent elle dormait surtout dans la poussette: qu'est ce qui t'empeche de la mettre dans une poussette chez toi, petit à petit la poussette ira vers la chambre et voilà. Elle a pris l'habitude de dormir dans le bruit ambiant ce qui la rassure probablement.
Tu peux aussi demander aux Parents comment se passent les siestes chez eux? Quels nouveaux rituels?


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Là encore le débat du RAM ou RPE c'est pareil, y compris pour des questions de COVID, c'est à toi de fixer le cadre.
Si tu penses que ça ne t'apporte rien dans ta pratique pro, ta façon d'accueillir les enfants, tu l'annonce clairement et les PE te choisiront parce qu'ils sont OK avec ça, sinon ils choisiront quelqu'un d'autre.
Le COVID c'est ennuyeux mais l'enfant peut tout aussi bien l'attraper avec tes autres accueillis, tes enfants, ton conjoint, toi, leur famille, leurs amis etc... que je sache il n'est plus question de confinement.
Après si toi tu es OK avec ça, dis le et affirme le clairement car sinon tu laisse penser à ce PE que c'est lui qui décide pour tout le groupe, ça n'a pas à être le cas.


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Perso j'explique comment et pourquoi je fonctionne comme ci ou comme là mais surtout j'explique aux PE que ma façon de travailler est reflechie en fonction de l'ensemble de mon groupe d'accueillis et pas juste un seul (contrairement aux PE) et donc qu'il convient de se transposer dans le temps pour savoir si ce que je propose leur convient aujourd'hui et devrait le convenir plus tard aussi. Mon idée n'est pas que je doive imposer ma façon de voir mais plutôt que j'ai une vue d'ensemble à laquelle les PE adhèrent.

Quoi qu'il en soit avec cette petite il faut surtout penser comme une adaptation car ça en est une, elle ne se souvient pas de comment c'était avant ton opération.


----------



## piwonski (3 Novembre 2022)

Etre dehors tous les jours devrait être obligatoire. C'est même vital pour les tout-petits (et pas que) !
Je n'ai pas encore de poussette, mais j'ai une superbe terrasse aménagée alors je vais leur en faire profiter tous les jours (avec les bons habits évidemment selon la météo).
Pas besoin de les sortir en poussette tous les jours ou aller au RPE, si vous avez une terrasse ou jardin cela suffit si c'est bien sécurisé (clôture, hauteur minimum respectée, etc).
C'est le simple fait d'être dehors le plus souvent que possible qui est important pour eux.
Respirer l'air du dehors est si bon pour leur santé, facilite l'endormissement, renforce l'immunité, etc.
Tout cela est inscrit dans mon projet péda, les parents sont évidemment OK avec cela lorsqu'ils lisent tous les bienfaits pour leur enfant.


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Novembre 2022)

Un PE vous interdit de sortir au RAM avec son enfant ? et les autres PE ils en pensent quoi ??? je trouve que certains PE prennent de grandes libertés avec l'organisation de leur ass mat ... en tout cas perso j'irais car ce sont les 2 autres petits qui sont punis d'une certaine façon et ils n'ont pas être privés d'une sortie pour un dont les PE vous l'ont INTERDIT !!! on marche sur la tête là !!! reprenez vite la main car là vous allez vous faire manger toute crue ... pour la petite tout est à refaire concernant les siestes patience patience et oui beaucoup d'ass mat ne se préoccupent pas du bien-être de leurs accueillis ... j'en connais qui sont toujours par monts et par vaux en voiture pour aller "trainer" chez une collègue boire un café et on les considère comme de supers ass mat ... 🙄


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Pour ma part c'était sortie tous les jours quelque soit le temps sauf grosse tempête de vent et de pluie. Les Normands ne sont pas en sucre. 
Et des parents qui me diraient sortie interdite ils prenaient leurs clics et leurs clacs et choubidou sous le bras voir si j'y suis ailleurs.
C'était pas ça la question pffff....????


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir.

Les sorties font parti de l'eveil et sont bénéfiques. 

Désolée mais franchement votre attitude est limite. N'importe quoi ! 

Il faut vous affirmer et prendre vos responsabilités d'assistance maternelle !


----------



## MeliMelo (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, pour moi, c'est normal votre petite a changé de nounou en pleine période de l'angoisse de la séparation et maintenant elle doit se réhabituer à vous alors qu'elle a évolué et que ses habitudes n'étaient plus les mêmes. C'est comme si pour moi vous étiez à nouveau en période d'adaptation, patience, la petite reprendra tout doucement ses habitudes avec vous. Peut-être que si elle avait l'habitude de s'endormir à l'air libre dans la poussette en balade, peut-être continuer un peu tout en l'emmenant ensuite peu à peu vers le lit. Ou au moins faire des temps calmes dans le lit avec vous à côté même si elle ne dort pas, pour qu'elle se réhabitue au lit. Ça va venir. Essayez d'observer les signes de fatigue également pour ne pas la coucher ni trop tôt ni trop tard.


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

« Alors je précise sortir au ram. A cause du covid une maman veux pas que son
Fils sois en contact avec d'autre... bref biensur que je sort en poussette faut pas exagérer mais voilà on est pas dans le sud... »

*Nanou345 SORT 

elle l’a ÉCRIT avec sa poussette MAIS PAS AU RAM  *


----------

